# What effect did Galadriel have on Boromir?



## Eledhwen

Galadriel looked into the heart of each of the Fellowship.

What was it that Galadriel saw in Boromir's heart?
Was he aware of it before she shone a light on his deep longings?

Did he try to take the ring so soon because Galadriel awoke the desire in him, or did he set out intending to take the Ring by force if it were not taken to Gondor willingly?


----------



## Niniel

I think she just saw what would happen. Boromir knew the Ring was a powerful weapon and wanted it to be used by Gondor before it happened, but he was sure that that was the way they were going, so until it became clear that Frodo wanted to take the Ring to Mordor there was no reason for Boromir to take it. Galadriel saw in Boromir's heart that he would not be able to resist the Ring, but she did not influence him to take it by making him aware of its power.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well, Galadriel just tested each of them with their own desire. Like Niniel says, Boromir realized the power of the One in Rivendell already. The fact that he tried to snatch the Ring from Frodo at Parth Galen has simply to do with the Ring's proximity to Boromir. The ring 'calls' to everyone, tempting them to take it and projecting images of greatness and power into their minds. Boromir was just the first (and only) one to fall to its lure.


----------



## Eledhwen

I think Boromir was fully aware of the Ring's power after his stay in Rivendell, and I agree with Niniel - Boromir could delay persuading Frodo to hand him the Ring for Gondor's sake until they got there, so he did not conciously entertain any thoughts on the matter until Galadriel showed him his heart. It seemed to me that of the whole fellowship, Boromir reacted least favourably to the experience.

If Faramir had gone to Imladris instead, I wonder who would have been the first to try to take the Ring?


----------



## ltas

And if Galadriel saw such strong desire after the ring in Boromir why didn't he warn Aragorn or Frodo about it?


----------



## Beyond Wisdom

You are all right, perhaps, in the book it clearly explains this, Galadriel told Boromir of the downfall of Gondor in his mind, but that there was hope if there was power to defend it, and that weighed heavily on him, until he thought, that with the ring, he would have the power to protect Gondor, so the fact that he went after the ring, was the same reason frodo could not give it to Gandalf or anyone else to take in his stead, for they would use the ring, with the desire to do good, but in the end, having this extreme power would corrupt them, turning them evil, creating...well... a new sauron, or someone to take his place.
So Boromir only desired the ring to help his people, but men are weak and he could not resist the desire, and Galadriel knew this.
Boromir was not bad, as many think, he was just simply a man, and they desire power, Tolkien tries to express this many times, Boromir was as loyal a member of the fellowship as they all were, just after Lorien, the thoughts of his family and country became to much for him, and he desired the ring more greatly, afterward he realized his mistake and was in despair until he redeemed himself, and died, in the book, his deeds toward the ring are all but forgotten by all, even Frodo, and he is remembered as a great man.


----------



## BlackCaptain

*sniff*You sound so much like me when I first came....  
I see a bright future for you Beyond Wisdom, welcome aboard


----------



## Beyond Wisdom

Beleive me captain, I am nothing like you, for my mind far surpasses your own, but thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Beyond Wisdom _
> *Beleive me captain, I am nothing like you, for my mind far surpasses your own, but thanks for the welcome. *



Uhhhh...wow.  Do you two know each other? If not......wow... 


Sorry for the way-off-topic post, but I just have to know!


----------



## Beyond Wisdom

No, we do not know one another, and that was the problem as you see, for how could he compare himself with I? An insult to my intelligence, that I did not take lightly, but I was polite and thanked him for the welcome.

Stop with the insults. -- Ithrynluin


----------



## Eledhwen

Welcome "Beyond Wisdom". I hope your Tolkien Lore matches your arrogance (which would then no longer be arrogance, but fair comment), and that you will sign up for some debates


----------



## DurinLongBeard

My dear Lord, who do you think you are Beyond Wisdom? I don't think you understand, this a forum about Tolkien's Works. No one cares about how smart you are. BC was saying that when he came to this forum, he would say things just like you did, except he wasn't a punk. 
I have been here a while, though I don't post often. How would you know how smart BC is? An insult to HIS intelligence, if i might go so far. 



I am shocked at how annoying your cocky behavior is. I think you need to get knocked off your high horse.


----------



## Eledhwen

Beyond Wisdom is, I think, just establishing him/herself with a few tongue in cheek remarks (though maybe they could be a bit less personal). Yay Gollum does the same sort of thing, often posting in Gollum style and always voting in favour of Gollum in any polls. There's a very good point in BW's post that is not (yet) reflected in Peter Jackson's work:


> _Originally posted by Beyond Wisdom _*.... in the book, his (Boromir's) deeds toward the ring are all but forgotten by all, even Frodo, and he is remembered as a great man. *


----------



## Arvedui

Stop the rude behaviour, all of you. If one person acts against the rules of TTF, it does not allow anyone to react in the same manner, OK?
Eledhwen brought up a couple of very good questions. Stick to them, and refrain from any personal attacks, please. 
In case there is any doubt who I am referring to, it is DurinLongBeard and Beyond Wisdom.


----------



## Lantarion

Yes Eledhwen that last post was absolutely unacceptable, there are multiple points on the way!!   

You are most welcome to the forum, Beyond Wisdom, as are your opinions; but your snideness and rudeness are not, as I'm sure you realize now. Have fun! 

I agree completely with Beyonf Wisdom, though, and can think of very little to add.  My thoughts exactly, especially about Men and power.


----------



## HLGStrider

This came up in another thread and I posted that I felt Galadriel's "temptation" worked as a mirror.

She gazed into the hearts of those in the quest, saw with her heart what they wanted, and they saw what she saw, which is why some of them were ashamed and some were not. . .also because some had a firmer handle on their desires than others.

In other words, I think Boromir saw for the first time, quite undeniably, that he wanted the Ring. I think he'd probably been denying to himself that he did until this point.

I agree with Sam in that:



> it's my opinion that in Lorien he first saw clearly what I guessed sooner: what he wanted. From the moment he first saw it he wanted the Enemy's Ring!



Whether or not he could've ignored it if he hadn't realized it in Lorien, and just put it asside, is a moot point. I don't think so because I think it brought it out just at the right time.

Boromir would've eventually broken down. Probably later than he did, however, and not so dramatically.


----------



## HLGStrider

oh, and a side note on my mental condition. . .

I'm not sure how badly you'll think that post beats up on Boromir, but I actually felt I was being a heck of a lot nicer to him than I usually am. ..Basically put, I don't like Boromir, but not because of his ring fling. That's excusable. 

By the time he was introduced in the Council of Elrond, I had already decide who my man was, and when he dared to look crosseyed at my beloved Aragorn. . .GRRRRRRRR. . .

Elgee tears up seat cushions with her teeth.


----------



## Beyond Wisdom

After quickly pondering the comments laid before me, I say this to those ignorant of me and shocked by words, that when typed, seemed rather subdued from initial thought.

First off, let it be known, I wish no quarrel with anyone, even our dear Captain, they were words of a light heart indeed, but in saying that, If my statement was to be treated as an insult, then why not the Captains? Because he has been in this forum longer? I presume, or maybe his words did not seem as such, when mine did, to the unknowing eye anyway. For new I am to this forum indeed, but already have I tarried over our beloved Captains posts here, as well as on Middle-Earth-RPG, works riddled with typos and misspellings, poor wording, off topic rabble, not to mention the greatest sin, a less than mediocre knowledge of Tolkien’s art. It troubles me though, to bring such up, but I felt I should explain myself, and so I have. For his words seemed very much ludicrous and in fact ridiculous when viewed, further beggaring my response, and I shall say nay to an apology, though I note none was asked. 

I will also go on to say, that I did not intend to attack Black Captain, with more than a humorous gesture of my own worth, much the same as a boy who gets his hand pricked on a thorn bidding him away from a treacherous wood. 

Also if I have not already exceeded my allotted time I would like to say a warm thank you to the renowned Eledhwen for the friendly tongue, as well as those who said my thoughts on Boromir to be fair.
But come! I wish to put this behind me, and hope my fellow Tolkien fans can do the same, for he knew not better, nor myself, let it linger for but a second and fade away like a foul smell on a beautiful sunlit day, and let us discuss what really matters, The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## HLGStrider

> I will also go on to say, that I did not intend to attack Black Captain



I think you just did. 

Looking over this impartially, as a C9'er and a forum Busy Body. . .

BC said


> *sniff*You sound so much like me when I first came....



Which is hardly an insult unless you happen to know that BC has an inferiority complex. . .which I've never seen him exhibit.

What followed was very much a compliment (saying you had a bright future).
To which you made a judgement on his intellect.


> Beleive me captain, I am nothing like you, for my mind far surpasses your own, but thanks for the welcome.


Which wasn't called for. 



> An insult to my intelligence, that I did not take lightly, but I was polite and thanked him for the welcome.



Comparing yourself to someone is not an insult. . .

To which Durinlongbeard replied somewhat stormily which might've been tempered, but you haven't seem to have brought him into this so we can leave him out of this.

Eld. ran some interference for you and gave you a chance to get out which you seem to have rejected.

I posted twice on the original subject.

And you posted your tirade.

BC said nothing he needs to apologize for. Not even the pickiest mod would punish him.


----------



## Beyond Wisdom

Enough of this, such an uproar over a witty response, I can not explain myself further than I already did in my above post, you continue with statements that I have already commented on in full HLGstrider.


----------



## Elka

I think that Galadriel foresaw the desire that Boromir had for the ring. In my opinion he was already hungry for it from the time he first saw it. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

My thoughts on the matter are fairly similar to BeyondWisdom's...even though he desired the ring to help his people, the weight of this desire was too much for him to overcome, and he was bound by this, even though the initial will was for good.


----------

